# export bei After Effects



## YakuraSky (23. August 2003)

mahlzeit

bin mit den  codecs bei aftereffecs 5.5 (cinepak, intel video oder so) alles andere als zufrieden. gibts nicht ne möglichkeit andere codecs einzubinden wie Microsoft Video 1 oder DivX ?
und wenns möglich ist auch anderen audiocodec 

mfg 

ich


----------



## Mark (23. August 2003)

Hi!

Wenn Du divX installiert hast, solltest auch direkt als divX rausrechnen lassen können...

Würd' ich Dir aber grundsätzlich nicht empfehlen. Der, meiner Meinung nach, bessere Weg ist, die beiden Vorgänge zu trennen: Video mit AfterEffekts, Komprimieren mit z.B. VirtualDub. So bleibt jedes Programm bei dem, was es am besten kann


----------



## YakuraSky (23. August 2003)

Tag

auf Virtual Dub bin ich auch schon gekommen, aber der komprimiert den sound noch und ich kann das audio kompressions menu nicht anwählen


----------



## Mark (23. August 2003)

Hi!

@VirtualDub: Du hast aber schon *Audio/Full Processing Mode*, statt "direct Stream Copy", gesetzt, oder?


----------



## YakuraSky (24. August 2003)

ach... ! so ist das also ... *fg*

ok dann ist ja nun alles klar :-D


----------



## deepop (6. September 2003)

*Rendern in AFX*

Hi YakuraSky,

ich muss da leider Einspruch einlegen !

Nix gegen VirtualDub aber die Renderfunktion von After Effects kann alles was du willst und brauchst !
Du must dich nur Ausgiebig mit dem Output Module  auseinandersetzen ! Nicht vergessen die Render Settings auf BEST zu stellen 
Alle auf deinem System instalierten Codecs sind nutzbar. Genau wie in Virtual Dub aber du kannst auch das komplette Spectrum der Apple Quicktime fähigen Codecs nutzen und arbeitest so Plattform-übergreifend und flexibel.

Hier noch nen paar Links zu Tut´s:

http://www.creativecow.net
http://www.tucows.com/
http://www.slashcam.de/


----------



## Mark (6. September 2003)

Hi!

Du scheinst Dich auszukennen: weißt Du wie ich einen Multipass mit DivX exportiere? Und noch was: mir fehlen jegliche Audiokompressoren, obwohl diese installiert sind. Wie aktiviere bzw. nutze ich diese?


----------



## Theeagle (6. September 2003)

Das mit den fehlenden Audio-Codecs ist bekannt!
schau mal hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials82387.html
ist zwar ein tut. für Premiere, müsste aber prinzipiell genauso mit after FX anzuwenden gehen!


----------



## deepop (6. September 2003)

Hi Pinky,

du darfst nicht vergessen das immer nur die Audiocodecs angezeigt werden die mit dem Videoformat zusammen funktionieren. Bei Quicktime kannst du dann die meisten nutzen.
Und wenn du mal nen MP3 brauchst, musst du im Output Module unter Format MP3 einstellen !
Bei Format: Video for Windows: Divx5 kannst du unter Configure... auch MP4 Dateien generieren 

gruss
DeePoP


----------



## Mark (6. September 2003)

Hi!

@Theeagle: Ja, das dachte ich ja auch! Ich habe keinen Einspruch eingelegt!

@deepop: AfterFX kann leider nicht ALLES... deshalb die alternative mit VirtualDub, nix gegen AE


----------



## deepop (6. September 2003)

*Interface egal !*

Mit welchen Interface ich die Codes ansteuere ist doch egal, es kommt auf die Konfiguration an ! Und warum soll ich dann ein zweites Tool benutzen wenn mein Compositing Programm dies alles schon erledigt ? Zuviel Zeit ?  Die Codecs bleiben doch die gleichen ! Und die Formatoptionen lassen da auch nix vermissen !

Wenn du "nur" Konvertieren willst und ausschließlich den *.avi Container mit seinen Codecs benutzt, genügt VirtualDub vollkommen aus ! 
Die Starken von VD liegen vorallem beim Analogen-Capturen, weil auch da alle instalierten Avi-Codecs zur verfügung stehen !

Wenn man Professionell konvertieren will kommt man um Discreet´s Cleaner leider auch nicht herum. Wobei aber auch hier ein fundiertes Wissen nötig ist, wenn man die Presets verlässt !
Bei genügend Zeit und Geduld kann man aber auch alles mit Free und Shareware zu Fuss erledigen!

gruss DeePoP


----------



## Mark (6. September 2003)

Hi!

@deepop: Du hast ja recht! Deshalb frage ich Dich ja nun, wie ich denn einen Multipass DivX direkt aus'm AE bekomme...(am besten ohne, das er alles zweimal rechner!)
Und auch die Audio-Codexes bekommen ich nicht.
Wenn ich also multipass divx mit z.B. MpegLayer-3 direkt aus Ae rausrechnen lassen möchte, was muß ich tun?
Auch ich würde es gerne in einem Abwasch erledigen...


----------



## deepop (6. September 2003)

*DivX aus AE 5.5*

Wir befinden uns in der Render Queue !

- Zuerst must du im Output Module "Video For Windows" wählen

- Dann unter Video Output / Format Options,  DivX wählen und dann wie gewohnt die Parameter einstellen und Rendern !

Greetz
DeePoP


----------



## Mark (6. September 2003)

Hi!

Hm, ich verzweifle gerade ein wenig: ich kenne mich mit AE gut aus...
Nur: Du schriebst, ich könne VirtualDub weglassen.
Ganz konkret: Ich schaffe es nicht einen Multipass bei divX rauszurechnen!
Nichteinmal - und wenn würd' ich's gerne vermeiden - wenn, ich alles zweimal rechnen lassen.
Und: Ich bekommen keine Audio-Codexes zur Auswahl!
Geht das nun per AE oder nicht?


----------



## Vincent (6. September 2003)

DivX Mulitpass muss man 2x rechnen lassen. Im ersten Durchlauf analysiert er nur die Quelldatei, im Zweiten komprimiert er dann "intelligent".
DivX legt dabei irgendso ein File auf der Platte ab, in dem die Infos so weit ich weiß drin stehen.
Du musst also bei 2pass encoding im Prinzip nur 2x hintereinander exportieren. Ich erinnere mich nur leider nicht mehr, ob man zwischendurch zwischen first pass und second pass umstellen muss.
Das liegt aber auch nur daran, dass ich aus AE eigentlich kein DivX sondern nur unkomprimierte Files exportiere.


----------

